# ANGEL by Thierry Mugler ..comments?



## FlaLadyB (Sep 12, 2009)

I have smelled it on the sample page in Nordstroms magazine and loved it! Want to try and get the Angel Star bottle ..

Comments??????


----------



## kariii (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have any recommendations I just wanted to say I'm in love with your avatar.. and was wondering if it's your work and if there was an FOTD on it.. cuz I'd love to see it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I don't have any recommendations I just wanted to say I'm in love with your avatar.. and was wondering if it's your work and if there was an FOTD on it.. cuz I'd love to see it._

 
awww thanks!! Actually I think I copped it off a Nordstrom magazine at one time way back and cut it way down. I just loved the look and it has been my signature from then on.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 12, 2009)

I just found the full size image....


----------



## looovemac (Sep 13, 2009)

I have it and I love it, it's great for colder seasons!!! I can't wait to start using it!!!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

its a fragrance that you either love...or hate. my friend loved it...raved about it. I hated it...my bf hated it...my sister hated it...but her bf loved it. 

I have never heard ANYONE say it was 'just okay'...its either "wow!" or "ugh!!" 

Its distinctive for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Angel by TM* is a classic!!! Haven't you noticed it on other women before?

But I don't know about *Angel Star*, because it's still different from that magical classic *Angel* I've always loved. 

Whatever you decide to get, remember, that TM's perfumes are:
- of very high quality, 
- last long;
- are easily noticed by both men and women.


_I love my ol' skool "Angel" perfume by TM - it's a cult classic._


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 16, 2009)

yes..it seems people either love it or hate it. 

I DID actually try it on yesterday to see for myself.. I like it.. it needs to dry down obviously, and I wonder if some of the people who dislike it didn't give it a chance??

I was told by the perfume person that this does not have any REAL flowers in it.  Wonder is that made a difference.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_  I wonder if some of the people who dislike it didn't give it a chance??_

 
I didnt...maaan, I washed off my hand immediately! 

Okay, i'll give it another go.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2009)

mom loves it but for me it ok.


----------



## Aliki (Sep 17, 2009)

I love it. It smells like caramelized sugar (the taste i don't like, but the smell... oh the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It's definitely for colder days, it'd be too heavy for summer, so it's the right time to buy it


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 18, 2009)

i love it, a really sexy scent! but so expensive! 
There's a range of hair products you can get in ireland/uk by Lee Stafford and all of it smells like Angel. I have a shine spray so my hair smells like it all day for alot cheaper!


----------



## Little Addict (Sep 19, 2009)

i love it but prefer alien a little more, just my preference.


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought Angel 10 years ago in France, it was love at first smell...


----------



## darklocke (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm one of those who just can't handle this perfume. It makes me sick to my stomach.. I just think it's too heavy, and way to sweet. We're all different!


----------



## makeba (Sep 22, 2009)

its an awesome fragrance. one that you will remember or recognize when you enter a room if someone has it on.  its true that either you like it or hate it and everyones body chem is different,like my girl the chocolate notes is noticeable on her while the musk notes are high for me. its one of those scents that its so heavy i have to spray it in the air and i run through the mist! or you can get a cotton swab and spray it and then hit your pulse points. i had the fragrance oil and found it to be even better becuz you can control the amount you put on.
angel innocence is my favorite though becuz i love the citrus notes the most.


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the perfume on right now ,I love the smell and get compliments on it all the time


----------



## supernova (Sep 25, 2009)

I too am wearing this right now. I absolutely love it. I own over 50 different perfumes and this one is one of my top 3. It smells like patchouli to me. I wear it all year round. One squirt is enough to last almost all day. Also if you buy the bottle you can take it in to Macy's and they have a refil station that is a lot more affordable. I think to refill the 3.4 oz bottle it is like $45 vs the $85 for a new bottle. I am almost at the point to refill for the first time and I have had this since 2005.


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I'm one of those who just can't handle this perfume. It makes me sick to my stomach.. I just think it's too heavy, and way to sweet. We're all different! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same, it's just repulsive to me...I might try it again though, just to make sure hehe


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't like it - at all.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 29, 2009)

It smells like sugar and patchouli overload on my skin. It smells better on other people I know, so you should definitely test it on your skin.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 30, 2009)

Instant migraine for me. I love idea of a chocolate/burnt sugar scent, but it just doesn't work with my chemistry. On me it smells like an ice cream sundae melting in the hot sun infused with the sweat of a thousand frat boys.


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

It makes me sick - migraine attack imidietly


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 23, 2009)

I have it and have to say...it's a very stong fragrance.  I suggest trying it at the mall and walk around for a while to see if you like it before you buy. I love the smell but I feel that I have to put it on very lightly.  It has given me a headache in the past.

I also have Angel Violet and Angel Lilly.  I did not purchase these, they were a gift.  Nice but again, they are so strong.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 23, 2009)

it is very strong, long lasting, too. i like it but perfumes do smell different on other people and different people have different taste in scents, etc.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

My boyfriend once bought it for birthday for me - I think it is a "heavy" smell awesome for winter.


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 27, 2009)

Angel is awesome, but not for everyone.  It also has insane lasting power.

 I like it in creme or lotion form, or very sparing dabbed on, not sprayed.

 If you love Angel, then you're in luck because it is so powerful you need just a little.  And Angel comes in refillable packaging - save on $$ and waste.


----------



## Kesha (Dec 7, 2009)

I really luv Angel, it's smell vanilla & a bit chocolatey, it's elegance and everybody will know that you wear an expensive perfume, perfect for night wear


----------



## shimmercoconut (Jan 1, 2010)

I remember smelling this several times when it first came out. I love the bottle but not the scent


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mopsly* 

 
_It makes me sick - migraine attack imidietly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too. No sale!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't like it. I don't like the bottlem and I don't like the scent. I'm not sure why, I think it gives me too many associations to the 90's for some reason.


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 14, 2010)

My name is Angel, so I wanted to like it...but one whiff and I HATED it. It smells horrid to me.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Apr 15, 2010)

Angel is a perfume that you should dribble - not spray on. It's a beautiful BUT very strong scent that if over worn will make people hate it forever.

I have a tiny 10ml star and I put a couple of drops on each wrist. That's enough to give me whiffs of it all day, but to not leave an "Angel cloud" for everyone else.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2010)

Angel is so weird to me, because several times now I have smelled a fragrance on someone and said "What are you wearing?  I love it!" and it's been Angel, and yet every time I try it I don't like it.  So weird.


----------



## spunky (Jun 6, 2010)

i've been using this perfume for 10 years, and i'm only 22. it's my absolute favourite! 

it is VERY strong, and i only need a drop on my wrists and a skoosh on my neck and it lasts all day. 

i also collect angel stuff - i've got dozens of different bottles, pure perfumes, soaps, candles, jewellery etc. my favourite is the 'Part Des Anges' swarovski pure perfume i got for my 21st from my parents


----------



## marusia (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Angel is so weird to me, because several times now I have smelled a fragrance on someone and said "What are you wearing?  I love it!" and it's been Angel, and yet every time I try it I don't like it.  So weird._

 
It's skin chemistry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every time I wear something, it gets really sweet smelling. My grandma on the other hand, wears perfume and swears everything smells like piss and vinegar.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2010)

i love this scent.  i wore it from whenever it was first released, until a couple of years ago. right now i'm not using it, but i'll probably refill my bottle once i'm working again!
i also like the idea that the bottles are refillable, i.e. less waste.


----------



## user79 (Jun 9, 2010)

There's something about it that just doesn't work with me, there's a cloying sweet musky note in there somewhere that honestly makes me want to hurl. 

But everyone has different taste!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_its a fragrance that you either love...or hate. my friend loved it...raved about it. I hated it...my bf hated it...my sister hated it...but her bf loved it. 

I have never heard ANYONE say it was 'just okay'...its either "wow!" or "ugh!!" 

Its distinctive for sure._

 
There is NO middle ground when it comes to ANGEL. You either love love love it or you hate hate hate it.


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 23, 2010)

I really find that scent repulsive.. On my skin I can't even tell what it smells, that's how bad it is.. We just don't work together, me and Angel.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 4, 2010)

I love it!
It smells soooooo good, especially if you just let it sit for a while.

MMMM.


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't do it.  On me it smells like some of my dad's cleaning supplies.


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 4, 2010)

i love this smell but my boyfriend really hates it so I only wear it when i am going out with friends...


----------



## Hilde (Oct 5, 2010)

Out of all the perfumes I've smelled, it's the one I hate the most. Hate it on me, hate it on the testing paper thingy, and I hate it on others. When I heard the description of it, I imagined something like aqualina pink sugar, but no it just smells horrid. I love and own several sweet smelling perfumes, but angel is not for me(or others in my vicinity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 8, 2010)

This perfume is famous and expensive. Sadly, when I sniffed it, it gave me a headache and made me nausous. It didn't work for me. Perfumes don't normally give me such big reactions like Angel.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 8, 2010)

I am undecided on Angel (I think maybe I'm the only one, it does seem to be a love/hate type of fragrance), I like a lot of the notes and with careful application I think it can smell great, unfortunately too many people load it on and smell WAY too strong for my liking.

I have a bottle of Angel Sunessence which is a summer flanker to Angel and I love it, it has all the notes of Angel but is much lighter and easier to wear.


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_Out of all the perfumes I've smelled, it's the one I hate the most. Hate it on me, hate it on the testing paper thingy, and I hate it on others. When I heard the description of it, I imagined something like aqualina pink sugar, but no it just smells horrid. I love and own several sweet smelling perfumes, but angel is not for me(or others in my vicinity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
I agree. It's the only perfume that I detest. It actually makes me sick and I hate it when someone walks past me wearing it and leaves this horrible, sickly fug around after they've left. Maybe I've only smelt it on people who've doused themselves in the stuff and not applied sparingly like you lovely ladies have suggested but I've only ever smelt it as this thick, heavy, obnoxious cloud.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree that there's some serious Angel abuse happening out there. Ladies, if you're doing a full spray you're abusing this fragrance! STOP RIGHT NOW!


----------

